# Brace Yourself: The Great Hard Drive Shortage of 2011 is Coming



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

> Brace Yourself: The Great Hard Drive Shortage of 2011 is Coming
> 
> Tuesday, October 25, 2011 - by Joel Hruska
> 
> ...





> From Western Digital -
> 
> October's torrential flooding in Thailand has claimed hundreds of lives, displaced hundreds of thousands of residents and directly and indirectly impacted thousands of businesses. With more than 37,000 employees and manufacturing operations in Thailand, Western Digital's business is one of those. Full Story
> 
> ...


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I wonder if this will affect the price of SSD's as well.


----------



## econotwist (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW ! Thanks for that info! 


econoTwist's


----------



## JVeitch (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh no, hard drives...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Considering Thailand and China only supply 25% of hard drives and China the bulk of those, probably just a big rip off same as big oil when when hurricanes appear.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

How bad is the hard disk shortage?.

-- Tom


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

FYI, the warranty for WD and Seagate is also being shortened as of Dec 31st or January 1st.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

Best Buy is limiting purchasing one hard drive per customer. They have a big sign up in the tech department.


----------

